# practical knots and rope work



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

I posted a video a few days ago on my high-lining technique. Here's a more specific video on some knots to use, how to tie them, and practical applications for each. Some of you probably already know/use some of these, but hopefully some of you can learn something useful from this video.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

Fantastic. 

Amazingly, just today I was thinking "I wish I knew the right knots to simplify my highline."

I took my goats out overnight this last weekend and I used my highline kit I had built a while back. It was a success and a failure. Here's what I did: I decided to make a highline kit that was segmented so that I could bring as many segments as I had goats, plus an extra end segment. This would put all the goats at evenly spaced places along the line. So far so good. I made the thing out of the highest quality paracord (I think it was like 500+lbs). Each segment had a big metal ring on one end and a leash clip on the other. This let me chain them together.The end pieces could wrap around a tree and clip to themselves. The handle of a short dog leash could then loop through the rings and I had a good high line and goat-safe leashes hanging from it. The down side is that all the metal rings and clips add up weight wise. Also, my choice of paracord for lightness and compactness may not have been so wise. The line started out at 4 feet at the lowest and then with some goats pulling and tugging on it ended up at 1 foot off the ground. I take up slack and come back later and again it has sagged. I'm beginning to get suspicious that the paracord stretches. Im sure I've seen devices to take up slack in a rope before. If I'm going to use paracord for the high line I'll probably need to find something like that... unless there's a good knot system to do the same. I'm not super happy with paracord's knot-ability though. I never seem to be able to pull a knot tight and trust it'll stay. I ended up clamping it and melting the end into the rest of the knot to keep things put. I just hate to have a big bulky rope taking up space, so I keep trying with the paracord.

Instead of making a segmented system with heavy hardware, perhaps using the knots in your video is the key. I appreciate the video and I think I'll experiment around the house and see what I can come up with.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Using the paracord/550 cord is not a bad idea. I always have a coil of the stuff with me just cause it's so dang useful. It's also strong for its weight. You're right though, it does stretch. Here's a tip if you're going to use it for something that needs to stay taught like a highline. Soak it in water for 24 hours, making sure it's completely submerged. After that, take it out and rig up a stretching mechanism (possibly something like I showed in my high line technique video). Stretch the heck out of it, and let it set for a day, then come back and stretch it again; keep doing that till it doesn't have any stretch left in it, then let it stay there for about four days. You'll probably be able to get at least 5% stretch out of it (6 inches per every 10 feet). For what it's worth, the bowline and the sheep shank that I showed in the video both work on the paracord.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Glad to hear that someone got some use out of the video. Hope you can put some of it into practice. Sometimes I also use flat nylon webbing since it's not quite as bulky. The same knots will work in webbing. Let me know if you come up with a good system; I'm always up for new ideas.


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Did I miss the highlining videa somewhere? The knot video was good! I can attest to the reliability and ease of untieing of a boline knot. Used them for ropes on sailboats. Raced for many years. Never had one come apart.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Here's the link to the highlining video if you missed it. 



Another trick that I didn't show is how to tie a double bowline in the bight of your rope. It's handy when you need a weight-bearing loop that can be tied/untied in the bight and easily untied after being loaded. Maybe I'll make another video with that one and the proper way to adjust and put on a rope halter. For all you land lubbers, the bight is the middle of a rope, line, or cable (excludes the ends). A knot that can be tied in the bight means that you don't need to use either "bitter end" to tie it. At least that's the scuttlebutt...
"The Devil himself would make a good sailor if he could only tie a bowline and look aloft."


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

Here's a quick video on the double bowline. This is a good knot to use when you want a loop tied in the bight that's easy to untie. A good application would be the loop that you clip the carabiner into when rigging a high line.


----------



## rifleman (May 28, 2013)

rifleman said:


> Here's a quick video on the double bowline.


Disclaimer- in case anyone is being picky, this is a sailor's double bowline, not a climber's double bowline. The climber's double bowline is a different variation of the bowline, and cannot be tied in the bight.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Great info & great video.



rifleman said:


> Glad to hear that someone got some use out of the video. Hope you can put some of it into practice. _*Sometimes I also use flat nylon webbing since it's not quite as bulky.*_ The same knots will work in webbing. Let me know if you come up with a good system; I'm always up for new ideas.


I see this is what you used in your video. Any recommendations of what kind & where to get it? Also yours looks to be 1" correct?

Thx...

TOU


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

After 1/2 an hour on that high line my goats would have those particular knots so tight you would spend hours picking them apart, plus forest service would have a complete melt down over you strangling the trees. There's a much easier way that doesn't add weight. 
I don't have a way to make a video but, I could take some pics if you're interested.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

goathiker said:


> After 1/2 an hour on that high line my goats would have those particular knots so tight you would spend hours picking them apart, plus forest service would have a complete melt down over you strangling the trees. There's a much easier way that doesn't add weight.
> I don't have a way to make a video but, I could take some pics if you're interested.


Sure, that would be great...more options & input is always better. :grin:


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the double bowline on a bight for loops. FWIW, the bowline is the most useful knot in my opinion for many, many applications. If there is ONE knot to know, this is the one.

For highlining, I use a 3/8 rope with simple overhand knots spaced along. At the end of each goat's lead, I use a trigger snap like this one from TSC. I simply clip each goat where I want, and space them where they can just about touch noses. With their leads, this gives them about a 10' or so radius. If you add space between the knots, the goat can pull the clip back and forth between knots. This is what I've been using to move them around my pasture, outside of their fenced area, to eat on some fresh grass and weeds. I just "highline" them between T-posts that I move after they graze an area down.(Before anyone freaks, I don't leave them like that unattended unless I'm close by)
http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/national-hardwarereg%3B-3180bc-trigger-snap-1-2-round-swivel-eye-solid-bronze?cm_vc=-10005

The nylon strap would work fine. I've never used it for anything than tying loads but I've found knots are more difficult to untie. Also, nylon stretches...badly. Using polyester straps eliminates that stretch. This is a trick the hammock campers know. You hook your hammock up with nylon and soon you'll be sagging low!

As far as "strangling trees" I cannot fathom anything that was done on the video as causing any damage to trees.

Great video and very useful. I've used the daisy chain for long electrical cords before. For some reason it never entered my mind to use it for rope!
Thanks for the videos.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

TOU said:


> goathiker said:
> 
> 
> > After 1/2 an hour on that high line my goats would have those particular knots so tight you would spend hours picking them apart, plus forest service would have a complete melt down over you strangling the trees. There's a much easier way that doesn't add weight.
> ...


 Any update on the pictures? :worried:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, I totally forgot about this with everything else going on. Will get on it.


----------

